# Opening files over Samba in GNOME



## amtrakuk (Jun 13, 2014)

Morning.

I'm hoping somone can point me in the right direction. I am using FreeBSD 10.0 and the GNOME desktop, all has gone well except I am unable to open files (with the exception of JPG) over the LAN from a FreeBSD/Samba server upstairs. There are no error messages, for example a Word document, it opens LibreOffice but doesn't load the document. if I try playing a MP3 it opens the media player but doesn't play the file.

I can't find anyting constructive on the web except someone suggesting turning off the firewall, this didn't make any difference.

I have tried Linux distros - namely Ubuntu which doesn't have a problem opening and saving files over the LAN.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2014)

From Gnome are you able to browse the share with Nautilus? You should be able to access it with smb://<IP of server>/

I haven't tried this yet with FreeBSD 10 but it may have something to do with FreeBSD 10's own implementation of FUSE. You may need to configure that properly.


----------



## amtrakuk (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback...  Confusing and annoying but will have a look at FUSE to see if that allows me to open files over the LAN instead of having to copy them.

IMHO should work out the box like any other OS grrrrr


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 17, 2014)

That's not part of the OS.  But I thought that was what devel/gvfs did.


----------

